# Leica M3 job



## Mitica100 (Mar 17, 2009)

So I got bored tonite and decided to work on re-covering my M3. The old leatherette was brittle and peeling off in chunks, so I 'helped' it with a very fine Xacto knife. Then I cleaned all remnants of old glue (it was not the original covering, the glue used was newer) and super-cleaned the metal body with acetone and after that with alcohol. I had a re-covering kit from cameraleather.com and I put it in place. Now my M3 looks and feels new! Woohoo! I'll get some pics done in a few days, after I return from the bike trip.


----------



## Battou (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see it 

I have to do the same thing with my Minolta XG-7 eventually. I can do it I am just too lazy at the moment


----------



## usayit (Mar 18, 2009)

can't wait to see it.. I"ve been tempted to recover a few of my cameras from cameraleather.com


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, here are some pics:


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 19, 2009)

usayit said:


> can't wait to see it.. I"ve been tempted to recover a few of my cameras from cameraleather.com



It's a fairly easy job if you have the kit. If not, I can show you how it can be done well. Let me know.


----------



## Battou (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------

